# Memorial Day



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Memorial Day Burger cooked on the Akorn








.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

My favorite , Cheese , egg , bacon , onion perfect , Nice work Mr Pay


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That looks good. I like your food reports and pictures. Thanks paymaster.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

What andypat said


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What kinda sauce you got smeared on those burgers Pay? It shore looks tasty.


----------

